# Nick's Philly Cheese Steaks



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2010)

Finished up the day with these for dinner. Mighty tasty and the good news is there is enough for 1 more sammie!

Shell steak on sale[attachment=6:3vtgeudf]70.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf]
Slightly froze it then shaved it up[attachment=5:3vtgeudf]71.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf]
Start assembeling[attachment=4:3vtgeudf]75.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf]
[attachment=3:3vtgeudf]76.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf][attachment=2:3vtgeudf]77.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf]
Love these grill squash[attachment=1:3vtgeudf]73.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf]
Plated[attachment=0:3vtgeudf]79.JPG[/attachment:3vtgeudf]


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 18, 2010)

Great looking plate and that sandwich looks darn near perfect.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 19, 2010)

Sure rub it in. Post some prime beef. Thanks now I'm hungry. Real Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah baby


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2010)

NOW that's a great looking meal right there!  Tell Mrs. Prochilo she did a fine job!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2010)

dang that looks great except...is that cheese whiz on that fine piece
of meat?


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn you Nick ... I'm off to the store


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> NOW that's a great looking meal right there!  Tell Mrs. Prochilo she did a fine job!


She hates you because you don't like her hamburger press!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> dang that looks great except...is that cheese whiz on that fine piece
> of meat?


Believe it or not, that's what was supposedly used on the original Philly cheese steak!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 19, 2010)

yep, but you don't need to but that plastic stuff on yours, use provolone!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 19, 2010)

Do look good. The national cheese of Texas works purty good on there too aka Velvetter. It seems to be Cheese Whiz without the jar. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn Nick you're killing me man!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 19, 2010)

Your killin me Nick...that baby looks awesome. Great job my friend.


----------



## californiagrillin (Jul 20, 2010)

Humor me guys, What is a "Shell Steak"? Sandwich looks killer by the way Nick


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 20, 2010)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Humor me guys, What is a "Shell Steak"? Sandwich looks killer by the way Nick


Strip steak, shell steak are 1 and both the same.


----------



## Shores (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Philly Nick! Glad to see you use the correct cheese on it too!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 20, 2010)

Well down here they would peddle that meat as Bone in Ribeye..which technically aint correct. It would have to be a Rib Steak or could also pass as a Rib Chop if a person wanted to get precise. Or maybe its the strip side of a well marbled T Bone. Who knows? Should be some good eating with all that fat in it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 20, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well down here they would peddle that meat as Bone in Ribeye..which technically aint correct. It would have to be a Rib Steak or could also pass as a Rib Chop if a person wanted to get precise. Or maybe its the strip side of a well marbled T Bone. Who knows? Should be some good eating with all that fat in it.
> 
> bigwheel


Fat is where it's at!


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seeing this thread inspired me to try and make one last night.  You purists would have been pissed: used skillet steak that I shredded afterwards and provolone.   It was still a badass sandwhich when I put the onion on it!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey po folks has po ways. The only reason I dont make em mo often is Steak-Ums and cheeze whiz cost too much. A smart chopper can buy good baloney for whut they charge for that other stuff. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2010)

Nick said:
			
		

> Seeing this thread inspired me to try and make one last night.  You purists would have been pissed: used skillet steak that I shredded afterwards and provolone.   It was still a badass sandwhich when I put the onion on it!




Nick, if you enjoyed it, it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks!
                                                                                   Nick


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 22, 2010)

True enough, but since we cant get some of those foods in restaurants around here, it is interesting to be able to create the authentic versions of other regional specialties to see how they taste.  The equivalent we get of your cheese steak in a restaurant is the equivalent of getting ribs at applebees that have been steamed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 22, 2010)

Nick said:
			
		

> True enough, but since we cant get some of those foods in restaurants around here, it is interesting to be able to create the authentic versions of other regional specialties to see how they taste.  The equivalent we get of your cheese steak in a restaurant is the equivalent of getting ribs at applebees that have been steamed.




Wait, you mean your not suppose to steam ribs?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey for lazy folks with Sam's cards they have a very authentic frozen version of the stuff supposedly. My chum's wife sells them the boxes it comes in or similar. He brags on it constantly. He might be prejudiced. Who knows?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Evidently steaming ribs is the generally accepted way...its us who are weird.

BTW Nick #2, I have been meaning to ask you if you think it would be a good idea for me to change the name...I didnt realize there was another Nick on the forums before I made mine.  I have been thinking:

Nick#1
NickNumberOne
NickOne
NickNumeroUno
SuperiorNick
RockStarNick
NonBoobPicNick

Im taking votes if Rempe will let me change it.  All of those are equally fantastic to me, what do you prefer?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nick said:
			
		

> Evidently steaming ribs is the generally accepted way...its us who are weird.
> 
> BTW Nick #2, I have been meaning to ask you if you think it would be a good idea for me to change the name...I didnt realize there was another Nick on the forums before I made mine.  I have been thinking:
> 
> ...


Whatever floats your boat. Don't ask Rempe, he's a dick!


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, I guess that diffuses my joke.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nick said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you were joking?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 23, 2010)

I think we should go by seniority on this deal. Whichever one is oldest gets to be Nick and the younger of the species get to be called Nickie or maybe Nicky depending on the gender in question. I think one version is masculine and the other feminine but which is which I aint currently remembering.

bigwheel


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not confused one has his last name the other doesn't. But if were voten i'd say Nick Prochilo gets seniority reguardless of age since he has been on the forum longer. Greg has to make the change. He did for me. I was originally Yo Mama.


----------



## TimBear (Jul 27, 2010)

That is a fine looking meal!


----------



## Nick2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> I'm not confused one has his last name the other doesn't. But if were voten i'd say Nick Prochilo gets seniority reguardless of age since he has been on the forum longer. Greg has to make the change. He did for me. I was originally Yo Mama.



I agree, but I want NonBoobPicNick


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2010)

Nick said:
			
		

> Tri Tip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna suck!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I be "BetterBoobScotty"?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Can I be "BetterBoobScotty"?




I don't see why not!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 28, 2010)

Scotty I hate to nag but Nicks Breastes is much mo betta than yours. I get to watching yours and start feeling dizzy. Nick's don't do that. I think you managed to get them bouncing in unison or something. It may have been the brand of silicone. Who knows?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, I appreciate that!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2010)

As Nick as my witness, I'll find some boobs that will make a fat old cop from Texas happy. I swear!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2010)

It will be my pleasure to witness this!


----------



## Shores (Jul 29, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> As Nick as my witness, I'll find some boobs that will make a fat old cop from Texas happy. I swear!



I'll have a drink to this. I believe you to be a man of your word. Happy hunting!


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> As Nick as my witness, I'll find some boobs that will make a fat old cop from Texas happy. I swear!



The gauntlet has been thrown.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok Scotty, Nick has the best breastes on planet earth. Would be hard pressed to beat that one. Wondering whut would happen if you was to concentrate on the haunches/hams section. Some folks are partial to the ones which look like two Bob Cats fighting in a tow sack when they happen to walk past. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 2, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew he was only kidding! :twisted:


----------



## TimBear (Aug 3, 2010)

Amen!!! Nick P does have some of the best breasts I've ever seen!!! There are times when I just can't stop watching; I keep thinking there're going to bounce right out! LOL.
Good luck Scotty; everyone is rooting for you to find a better pair


----------

